# Snow tire question...



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

I am picking up my 2004 M3 on Tuesday and wanted to know if I should buy 18" snow tires for winter or just get narrower 17" snow tires on dedicated rims. I am told 225/50/17 would provide the best traction on snow and ice. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Smaller narrow tires are better int he snow. Have to have a rim that will clear the brake calipers.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

mike l said:


> I am picking up my 2004 M3 on Tuesday and wanted to know if I should buy 18" snow tires for winter or just get narrower 17" snow tires on dedicated rims. I am told 225/50/17 would provide the best traction on snow and ice. Any advice would be appreciated.


I have to make the same decision soon too. BMW makes a special 68M 17" rim for the M3 with the correct offsets so you don't have to use spacers. Otherwise there are options from Tirerack and others with 17" rims but most if not all will use spacers to deal with the different M3 offsets. Maybe we should move this to the tire and wheel forum? :dunno:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Smaller narrow tires are better int he snow. Have to have a rim that will clear the brake calipers.


Really? I figured wider tires w/ low pressure would help since you'd get more rubber on the ground and less direct pressure.:dunno:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Jever said:


> Really? I figured wider tires w/ low pressure would help since you'd get more rubber on the ground and less direct pressure.:dunno:


Wider tires willl float more. In snow narrower is better.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Jever said:


> Really? I figured wider tires w/ low pressure would help since you'd get more rubber on the ground and less direct pressure.:dunno:


A smaller contact patch concentrates the forces more giving better grip.


----------



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

Bruce said:


> A smaller contact patch concentrates the forces more giving better grip.


But isn't it just as important to have a snow tire because they have more grooves and don't get rock hard like performance tires?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

mike l said:


> But isn't it just as important to have a snow tire because they have more grooves and don't get rock hard like performance tires?


 Yes.

It's also important not to forget that in most areas, you will be on dry/cold/salty pavement for 80% of the time. Don't make the same mistake I did with my 330 and put seriously narrow tires on there -- your dry handling fun and braking excellence will be out the window.

225's or even 235's all around will make for a great snow/slush/ice/dry combo in the winter.

<shameless plug>
BTW I have some 235/45/17 snows for sale in the classifieds section, almost the same overall diameter as your stockers on a 17" wheel.  Killer price!!!
</shameless plug>


----------

